#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  What is the shell_exec() function in PHP?

## Ahamed

Hi guys,
On my Wordpress Dashboard, an error message show that "Hi, please note that PHP shell_exec() function is either not enabled in your hosting environment or not been given executable permission. Please ask your host to enable shell_exec() function and give it executable permission." Is this important or not. Please let me know.

----------

